# Sacramento @ Indiana Game Thread (3/19)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*@*









*Sacramento Kings (49-19) @ Indiana Pacers (50-17)
Conseco Fieldhouse, Friday March 19, 2004
4:30 pm PT, NBALP/News10 *


*Probable Starters*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings 89-80 Pacers


Welcome back Peja Vu!!! Hopefully we'll win now that you're here.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> Welcome back Peja Vu!!! Hopefully we'll win now that you're here.


lol....the only game I was able to watch when I was gone was the Spurs game, and they won. Coincidence??? We will see 

The Kings haven't lost 3 games in a row in something like 3 years, but I can't say that I am confident that they can beat the Pacers:sigh:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I cant beleive they lost to the Wizards... What a lift it will be for the Kings to win this one.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Peja Vu your NEVER leaving again...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Ohhhhh, this is going to be a great game. I'll predict the first tie in history, 95 to 95. :laugh:


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

hmmm puzzling. The two best teams record wise going at it, going to be a real Clash of the Titans. Out of all the games CWebb has played in so far, he has to step up NOW. I've seen little minute flashes of him here and there, but he must be complete going against JO. 
Therefore, I cannot make an accurate prediction. But you gotta have faith in your teams, so I pick the Kings.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

Gonna be a tough game, but more interesting than the Lakers playing the Clips again. Too bad it's only on NBALP nationally.

I'll guess: 

Pacers 95
Kings 90

Since Kwame "dominated" the kings then I'll guess Harrington has a 15/10 game. I'll guess a double double for Tinsley and a 20/10 for JO...why not?


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Kings 98 - 97 Pacers

Miller: 27 pts, 11 Reb, 4 dimes
Peja: 25 pts
Webber: 17 pts, 12 Reb

Im calling Webb with the game winner. I might as well make things interesting.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> Too bad it's only on NBALP nationally.


Yea that's what I thought too. They guys that make the TV schedule might be :krazy: :whoknows:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Hey, the Kings are 13-0 against the Central Division ( http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/expanded?season=2004 ). Maybe we have a shot


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Indiana Pacers will be without starting forward Ron Artest when they host the Sacramento Kings Friday night 

Miller wants a win; team needs it


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

With Ron Artest out, Kings should win this game by substantial margin!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I bet you Peja is loving this right now...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings, Pacers Gear Up for Potential Finals Preview  



> The Indiana Pacers will be without forward Ron Artest when they host the Sacramento Kings on Friday night in what may be a preview of the NBA Finals.
> 
> The Pacers have won eight of their last nine games and own the best record in the NBA at 50-17. The Kings lead the Western Conference with a 49-19 mark.
> 
> The Kings, who edged the Pacers at home on Dec. 7, 91-88, are trying to sweep Indiana for a second straight season after losing the prior five games in the series.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Poor Artest :laugh: He got ejected the last time he and the Kings played at Arco arena, remember? Now hes suspended for this game. Lol :laugh:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

I got a really good feeling about this game without Artest in the lineup, I think the Kings could take this one by 15


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

What the hell is going on with Bibby? Hes had so many damn turnovers!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

When you let Jonathon Bender dominate you, you gotta look in the mirror with your defense... Great another TERRIBLE first quarter for the Kings. Get it TOGETHER!


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

I wish Miller was starting, Kings live off of quick starts, they can't get anything going with Webb starting, and what do you know, PF's are killing us again, Webb just can't keep up. This is somewhat disturbing


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

If the Kings aren't careful Pollard just might end up with 30, watch out.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

This is the worst defense EVER! GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I CANT STAND IT!!!!!!!


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Halftime:

Kings 47
Pacers 58

Webber: 12 pts, 7 Reb
Bibby: 9 pts
Peja: 9 pts

Maybe someone shoved a stick up the Kings *** late in the 2nd, maybe starting to turn things around. A comeback win would be huge if they can pull it off, not just for this game, but it will lift up the spirits for the stretch run.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

They aint gonna win if they cant get a ****ING REBOUND!!!!!!! GODDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They cant buy a ****ing rebound! They have a great defense, and then Miller Webber and Vlade ***** out on the rebound and DONT BOX OUT, if Adelman doesnt ***** slap all three of them ill be very dissapointed


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

That's what im talkin bout, we gonna pull this one out, i got that feeling. Webb is finally coming alive:yes:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

OMFG!!!!!! BIBBY!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!! BIBBY!!!!!!! WHAT A SHOT THAT WAS!!!!! IT WAS LIKE IMPOSSIBLEE!!!!!!!!!! WHAT A SHOT!!!!!!!!!!! OMFG!!!!!!!! YESSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> OMFG!!!!!! BIBBY!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!! BIBBY!!!!!!! WHAT A SHOT THAT WAS!!!!! IT WAS LIKE IMPOSSIBLEE!!!!!!!!!! WHAT A SHOT!!!!!!!!!!! OMFG!!!!!!!! YESSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


My thoughts exactly!!!

:vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Woooooooohoooooo, S***, I should have called Bibby for the game winner, not Webber, well at least i called a game winner.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Final:

Kings 94
Pacers 92

Bibby: 25 pts, 6 Reb, 4 dimes
Webber: 24 pts, 16 Reb, 8 dimes
Peja: 17 pts, 6 Reb
Miller: 12 pts, 13 Reb, 5 dimes

:vbanana: :wbanana:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

HOLY ****!!!!!! WHAT A ****ING COMEBACK!!!!!!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Ima take that picture and post it on the main board! WHAT A PICTURE!!!!! IM SAVING THAT!!!! Look at the expression on those old guys faces :laugh:


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

hm i had faith they would win and they did. 
webber grabbed 16 boards? and who said he doesn't have that spring in his step...but seriously guy how was his play tonight?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey Peja Vu do you think you could post a clip of the Bibby dance so i can DL it? Or provide a link, i would love to have it. (Anyone can supply it if they can, but Peja is usually the one that can get em) Thx...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Pictures from the game*


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Hey Peja Vu do you think you could post a clip of the Bibby dance so i can DL it? Or provide a link, i would love to have it. (Anyone can supply it if they can, but Peja is usually the one that can get em) Thx...


I don't have a clip of it, and I haven't seen one online...if I do find one I will post it.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jtx</b>!
> hm i had faith they would win and they did.
> webber grabbed 16 boards? and who said he doesn't have that spring in his step...but seriously guy how was his play tonight?


He looked like he had very good hops tonight....in the 4th quarter he jumped very high for a rebound over (I think) O'Neal.

It was good to see the Kings outrebound their opponent (Kings 48, Pacers 40).


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Adelman became Sacramento's all-time winningest coach. His 296 career wins moved him ahead of Les Harrison.


:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Lets not overlook Christies HUGE 3 pointer with 1 minute left to put the Kings up by 2... That was so big... Once it left his hands i knew it was in... The first half looked like a New Jersey repeat, i thought i was gonna die... What a comeback... Thats Kings basketball!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Lets not overlook Christies HUGE 3 pointer with 1 minute left to put the Kings up by 2... That was so big... Once it left his hands i knew it was in... The first half looked like a New Jersey repeat, i thought i was gonna die... What a comeback... Thats Kings basketball!


:yes:

Also his two blocks were insane


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings Outlast Pacers in a Dandy  



> In a game that lived up to the hype, *Mike Bibby lived up to his reputation.*
> 
> Bibby's off-balance 20-footer with 1.2 seconds remaining gave the Sacramento Kings a thrilling 94-92 victory over the Indiana Pacers in a battle of the top teams in the NBA.
> 
> With the Kings (50-19) atop the Western Conference and the Pacers (50-18) leading the East, this contest was billed as a possible NBA Finals preview. If it was, fans are in for a treat.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Bibby hits jumper for win 



> *Mike Bibby showed the Indiana Pacers that the West is still the best.*
> 
> Jermaine O'Neal hit two free throws to tie it at 92 with 24.7 seconds left. Chris Webber committed his sixth foul on the play, but Bibby made sure the Kings didn't endure their first three-game losing streak in more than a year.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

And lets not forget Peeler, you look at the box score and it doesnt show what he did. He hit 6 straight points at one point i nthe game and gave the Kings a huge defensive spirt... In fact, all the Kings played well, even Peja (who had a pretty bad night) Well they all played well in the second half :laugh:


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

it was a heartbreaking game.. altho a nice win by you guys.. its a shame the league screws artest in both our meetings


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Indystarza</b>!
> it was a heartbreaking game.. altho a nice win by you guys.. its a shame the league screws artest in both our meetings


...and remember we didn't have the *6th Man*.


----------

